
Stanford Code From Cars That Entered DARPA Grand Challenges - tempw
https://sourceforge.net/projects/stanforddriving/
======
olivercameron
This code is legit (see other comment; download the tar and try to forget you
ever visited Sourceforce) and incredibly interesting. I browsed this repo a
year ago and still come back to it every so often. The architecture decisions
that the Stanford team made in 2005 and 2007 have stood the test of time (at
least as evidenced by many of the decisions in the architecture of our Voyage
car, but anecdotally in others too).

Learn more with this paper on Junior, which uses this codebase:
[http://robots.stanford.edu/papers/junior08.pdf](http://robots.stanford.edu/papers/junior08.pdf)

~~~
edshiro
Hi Oliver, I have enrolled for the Udacity self-driving car Engineer
Nanodegree and cannot wait to start! Do you think that browsing through this
codebase will help me better understand some of the concepts taught on the
course?

~~~
olivercameron
One hundred million percent yes.

Most of this content isn't covered until Terms 2 & 3, but it's surprisingly
relevant.

------
dookahku
[https://github.com/emmjaykay/stanford_self_driving_car_code](https://github.com/emmjaykay/stanford_self_driving_car_code)

------
kbenson
> Stanford Made Available Code From Cars That Entered Darpa Challenges

That's oddly worded. The wording makes it sound like it's the code from
numerous different cars in the challenge, and not just Stanford's entry, but
the site wording and the source structure itself look to be a single system.

Then again, the code is from 2011, so I guess the past tense is somewhat
justified...

~~~
dang
Ok, we've replaced the title above with a grammatical one that we ripped off
of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14651524](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14651524).

~~~
tempw
my bad, ESL, thanks for your "grammatical" rewording though.

~~~
dang
Nah no worries, we're delighted that HN has users from many nations. And it
wasn't my rewrite, I stole it :)

------
Animats
This looks like an updated version of the DARPA Urban Challenge code. It uses
ROS extensively, and ROS was only started in 2007. The files are all dated
2011.

Not for use at high altitudes. From
"perception/trafficlights/src/traffic_light_view.cpp:

    
    
        sprintf(lightBuffer,"%f %f %f", currPose.latitude, currPose.longitude, currPose.altitude);
    

Yes, it's debug code.

The perception end of things is mostly digesting the point cloud from the
Velodyne LIDAR. There's vision code for traffic light recognition, but I
haven't found other vision code yet.

~~~
jstanley
Why can't this be used at high altitudes?

~~~
tzakrajs
Perhaps laser behaves differently when there is less atmosphere between it and
the target.

------
aduffy
Since when does anyone post things on sourceforge anymore? It makes me wonder
how legitimate this is...

~~~
dbnoch
I can agree with that. Even if the usernames (and real names) match members
from the team, it is still a little suspicious

~~~
olivercameron
I can verify it's legit (Sebastian Thrun sent this link to me a year or so
ago).

------
vowelless
Interesting that they used ROS. I am surprised it was baked enough back then
to be useable on a self driving car project.

------
fest
Patiently waiting for Animats to tell an interesting story about this code :)

